# boy or girl



## yellowbird (Oct 31, 2007)

my friend has a tiel that constantly lays eggs, she say mine must be a male as it has never laid eggs, also if the orange patches on the cheaks are bright orange (which they are) that indicates a male, is this true or not.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have a photo of your tiel? Not all females lay eggs, and in some mutations females can have bright cheeks.  Does your cockatiel whistle at all?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A pic and more info would help us more.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said it perfectly not all females will lay eggs and I have heard of some females that didn't start laying eggs till they were much older so you can't go by that and certain mutations the females do have brighter cheek patches then the males, like the others said more info on your cockatiels colour or a picture would be helpful.


----------



## yellowbird (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi I am having problems uploading a picture but he/she looks just like Minnie above, the only sound it makes is a soft eek, it does like to show me its wings open a tale splayed, which is beautiful, but wont do it for my husband it is about 5 years old i adopted it last year, and the prior owner said she never has had eggs, thank you for your help. Pat


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like a girl


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if it looks like Minnie in Larua's siggy then its a Lutino, it should have spots/dots under the wings, it's not easy to see though but if it does it's a female - the spots are better seen in a bright light there should be bars on the underside of the tail feathers as well, Same thing as with the wings hard to see but can be seen with a bright light 

I look at mine when the sun is shinning really well through a window or use a bright flash light


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just to add not all lutinos will show the spots, I have tried the bright light and holding her up to the window and Minnie has no spots or bars on her tail but she is indeed a female  some lutino's are just so light that they can't be seen and most lutino females will have brighter cheek patches then some males so you can't go by that either, I would say if the tiel is 5 years old and you have had her a year and she only makes the eek sound its safe to say you have a female


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She does come accross from the description you have given, as a Female! If she looks like Minnie she will female!


----------



## yellowbird (Oct 31, 2007)

Aly said:


> A pic and more info would help us more.


Hi I just uploaded a couple of pictures of Sweety Pie, I hope this helps


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wondering where the pic's were, I just saw them in the gallery  Sweety Pie is a Lutino its almost impossible to visually sex a Lutino sometimes females have spots on the underside of the wings and bars on the tail that you might possible see if she is held up to a bright light but there not always visable as in the case of my Minnie, I would say she is a female though due to her age and how long you have had her if it was a male chances are you would be hearing noises other then the eek (contact call) that your describing, she is very cute


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She is a SHE!! And a very cute one at that!  When you said on the description, I don't let her out often, how many times a week would that be ? ? ? 

Thanks!


----------

